# First Post Wade Report 4/22 Arroyo City



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, this is my first post on 2cool! I am a fairly active member on TKF and now I'm venturing into the 2cool world. Here we go.

Something really cool happened yesterday that I had not experienced yet. So.... I took my buddy with me out of the Arroyo. We went to a favorite spot of mine to do some wade fishing. (North East of Duncan House) We jumped out and waded for about 1 hour with not a single bite, except a skip jack but I don't count that. We loaded up and moved about 100 yards to fish a little bit different structure. Again, no bites...moved once more and after 10 minutes wading we deemed it dead water and hopped back on.

We arrive at our 4th stop and we drop in. we get about 50 yards from the boat and my buddy hooks up! I miss a bite simultaneously. As he strings his keeper I get a good strike and land a 20" trout. In the next 30 minutes we moved about 20-30 feet and each got our limit of trout! I had never sat on one spot and strung 5 trout. Also smallest was 17" and biggest was 22"! We let a couple small 15's go and a few other dinks as well. We caught about 30 trout in that amount of time. We left them biting to go look for reds in rattlesnake, but nada! 

All were caught with Kelley Wigglers lures. Pumpkinseed/chart paddle tail, sand/chart ball tail shad and red/white ball tail shad (most productive was red/white).

Definitely a great experience!

Aaron

P.S. I'll post pics as soon as I can figure out how.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your limits, and welcome to the site.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome to 2Cool! Sounds like you had a great trip!!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats and welcome.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks! I'm glad I found this wading section. It's mostly the only form of fishing I do now.


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

Think I figured out how to upload pics!















cs!


----------

